# Great Deal On Some Swarovski EL's



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of you are going to hate me but right now there is a great deal on some Swarovski EL 10x42 binoculars going on at EuroOptics.com. Just $1799 with the promo code with free shipping.


----------

